# [OT] czy jest potrzebny program telewizyjny o linuksie

## stach

Witam

Zakładam ten wątek by wybadać grunt... i szukać inspiracji do produkcji cyklicznego magazynu telewizyjnego promujacego ogólnie wolne oprogramowanie, szczególnie rożne dystrybucje linuksa. Program jest na etapie końcowych negocjajcji z jednym z odziałów TVP 3, z szansą na szybkie wejście na wiekszość odziałów TVP 3. Moje pytania:

1. Czy uwazacie, ze taki program jest potrzebny ?

2. Jakie tematy powinny byc poruszane ?

3. Czy są chetni na występowanie w roli ekspertów w tym programie ? ( uczestników tego forum uważam za szczególnie dobrze obeznanych z tematyką)

4. Proszę podsuniecie pomysłów na testy sprzetu...

pozdrawiam

----------

## psycepa

IMHO pomysl nawet ciekawy, tylko pytanie jakby to mialo wygladac ? ze co opisujesz dystrybucje linuxa ? no to material na jakies 5-10 odcinkow...

a moze jak zainstalowac dany program ? ... nie przejdzie, od tego sa manuale

programy na linuxa ? jw , zawsze jest google

w zasadzie wlasnie ja nie widze niczego co mozna by w ca 1h (dowolne) programie przekazac sensoweni telewidzom oprocz jakichs recenzji lub pustej paplaniny....

a jezeli juz

to nalezy wyraznie i z cala stanowczoscia podkreslic

tak by nikt nie mial zadnych watpliwosci

i juz na zawsze zapamietal

ZE LINUX JEST LEPSZY OD WINDOWSA !  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## mbar

ja jestem chętny z pomocą, wyślij mi swój adres mail na PM

----------

## KeyBi

Ciekawa propozycja muszę przyznać. 

Ale mam pewne obawamy. Zwykle jak zdarzało mi się oglądać tego typu programy, to muszę stwierdzić, że raczej nie przyciągały mnie za bardzo. Nie bardzo ciekawiło mnie jak pokazywali gostka, który siedząc przy kompie zawzięcie pokazywał nam jakieś ukryte funkcji Word'a. Z reguły próby poruszanie jakiś bardziej ambitnych tematów w tego typach programów się nie udawały. 

Gdyby jednak był to program typowo informacyjny, prezentujący nowości ze wspomnianej dziedziny to jestem za. Przykładowo OnetLink był bardzo ciekawy, nie raz zwracała uwagę na całkiem ciekawe miejsca w sieci.

Tematyka : wiadomo wolne oprogramowanie i jego promowanie, może działalność lug'ów, jakieś reportaże z ich spotkań i innych imprez. Także prezentacja nowości w najpopularniejszych distrach.

----------

## dotmod

Oprócz Linuksa można też omówić inne alternatywne OS-y - Haiku, Syllable, ReactOS - są ich dziesiątki, jak nie setki. Ponadto warto pokazać ludziom na konkretnych przykładach, że Linux nadaje się do różnych zastosowań równie dobrze (czyli lepiej  :Razz: ) jak Windows. Zakładam że program będzie adresowany do użytkowników komputerów ogólnie, a nie tylko do miłośników Linuksa - pokazać im Xgl - pomajtać oknami - niech się poślinią i zaczną myśleć "ale ten Linux jest zajefajny"  :Very Happy: . Podać im w atrakcyjny sposób że istnieje alternatywa dla Windows, także jako domowe centrum rozrywki. Pokazać od A do Z cały proces instalacji jakiegoś łatwego Linuksa - a niech to nawet będzie Mandriva. Rozwiać stereotypy dotyczące Linuksa że to system dla pryszczatych kolesi przesiadujących całymi dniami przed czarnym ekranem, wklepujących niezrozumiałe polecenia i wpatrujących się w przelatujące przezeń szare cyferki (naprawdę są jeszcze tacy co tak myślą)

----------

## YANOUSHek

 *dotmod wrote:*   

> [...] Pokazać od A do Z cały proces instalacji jakiegoś łatwego Linuksa - a niech to nawet będzie Mandriva. [...]

 

To niestety nie jest dobry pomysł. Byłem kiedyś na takiej prezentacji instalacji Mandrake 10.1 (nie jestem pewien wersji). Mój brat się do tego przekonał i nawet zainstalował u siebie. Pech chciał, że ma bardzo wyszukaną myszkę (z dużą ilością przycisków) i wszystkie standardowe metody nie uruchamiały w niej kółka. Naprawiłem mu to edytując xorg.conf, jednak to go zniechęciło. 

Po takiej prezentacji użytkownik napotykając pierwszy problem rezygnuje z systemu, ponieważ nie chce się z nim męczyć.

----------

## waltharius

Pomysł niezły ale bardziej na debatę/rozmowy/dyskusje na temat wolnego oprogramowania. Wielu ludzi na różnych forach (na przykład forum konekta) uważa, że oprogramowanie MS jest lepsze bo pisze je jedna firma a nie zlepek ludzi. Nie rozumieją potęgi opensource. Często skupiają się tylko na tym, że Adobe czy Macromedia nie zrobią oprogramowania pod linuksa bo za dobry produkt trzeba zapłacić... itd, itp. Może by tak wyjaśnić wielu ludziom na czym to polega? Może by powiedzieć jak szybko się łąta dziury w programach opensource a ile to trwa w programach zamkniętych ze stajni MS. Można by pokazać jak windows szpieguje swoich właścicieli itp, itd. I wreszcie może by pokazać jakim ładnym środowiskiem jest linuks, że linuks to nie tylko konsola i komendy. Tutaj można oglądać filmy, grać w gry i pisać książki  :Smile:  Można eksplorować www i w ogóle dobrze się bawić a przy tym nie trzeba być super specem. Wiedzę można zdobywać już po zainstalowaniu takiego Suse czy Mandrivy. Można by pokazać generlanie jak fajnymi ludzmi są linuksomaniacy  :Smile:  Chodzimy na imprezy, mam dziweczyny/chłopaków i ogólnie nie odróznić nas w tłumie od innych  :Wink:  A nasze serwery pracują w tym czasie gdy śpimy a sen nasz jest spokojny bo wiemy, że linuks jest dość bezpiecznym systemem i wirusy czy trojany nam nie straszne  :Very Happy: 

Ufff ale się rozpisyłam  :Very Happy:  Ale to chyba już taka mentalność nauczyciela i propagatora linuksa i opensource  :Wink: 

Trzymam kciuki i pozdrawiam

..::Milu Edit:ort!

Nie ort tylko zamierzona literówka. Zaraz pewnie zostanę źle zrozumiany, ale specjalnie napisałem mętalność a nie mentalność dla podkreślenia swojego podejścia do tematu co miał jeszcze emotek podkreślić (ale chyba nie podkreślił  :Neutral:  ). Naprawdę może zanim zaingerujesz w treść cudzego posta zastanowisz się albo zapytasz tego co napisał czy przypadkiem pewne orty nie są zamierzone. W słowie propagatora to musiałem faktycznie coś namieszać bo nie kojarzę jakiego tam mogłem byka walnąć  :Smile:  Tak więc wyluzuj z tym trochę bo w całym poście miałem więcej możliwości do popełnienia błędów...

pozdrawiam  :Smile: 

----------

## YANOUSHek

 *waltharius wrote:*   

> [...] Może by powiedzieć jak szybko się łąta dziury w programach opensource a ile to trwa w programach zamkniętych ze stajni MS. [...]

 

Nie żebym kogoś bronił, ale przeczytaj sobie jakiś artykuł o średnim czasie usuwania błędów w MS. Moim zdaniem radzą sobie z tym całkiem nieźle. Co prawda niektórych błędów nie potrafią usunąć, jednak ich reakcja jest bardzo szybko i często trafna (na ich sposób ;)).

----------

## milu

Lekki OT:

 *YANOUSHek wrote:*   

>  *waltharius wrote:*   [...] Może by powiedzieć jak szybko się łąta dziury w programach opensource a ile to trwa w programach zamkniętych ze stajni MS. [...] 
> 
> Nie żebym kogoś bronił, ale przeczytaj sobie jakiś artykuł o średnim czasie usuwania błędów w MS. Moim zdaniem radzą sobie z tym całkiem nieźle. Co prawda niektórych błędów nie potrafią usunąć, jednak ich reakcja jest bardzo szybko i często trafna (na ich sposób ).

 

Heh łatanie łataniem ale zaniechanie łatania:

 *Quote:*   

> In March 28, 2003, Microsoft decreed that it will not issue a Windows NT4 bug fix for a security problem that effects Windows 2000, XP and NT4. They would prefer customers to move off of NT4, thus making Microsoft more money. It is their ball, their bat and their field. This is not true with an open source operating system such as Linux. No one can decree that a bug will not be fixed in a specific version of Linux. 

 

Z jednej strony chcą mieć kasę a z innej reputację. I jak przy czymś takim nie rozglądać się za alternatywami?

----------

## ilny

Tylko, ze oni dostaja za to grube pieniadze taka jest roznica   :Wink:  wiec nie chwalmy az taki ich tej "szybkosci"   :Wink: 

----------

## martin.k

Pomysł ciekawy. 

Polecam formułę jaką prezentował Go-Opensource TV.

http://www.go-opensource.org/

Muszę przyznać, że świetnie oglądało się kolejne odcinki tego programu.

Jeżeli w Polsce chcesz coś takiego kręcić, to jestem za...  :Smile: 

No ale do tego potrzeba kasy. 

Go Opensource sponsorował Shuttleworth...

Nie wiem, czy w Polsce znajdziesz takiego sponsora. Może trzeba zapukać do IBM, HP, RedHata, Novell'a, FSF o delikatne wsparcie - czy to technologiczne, czy też w postaci ekspertów.

----------

## v7n

 *waltharius wrote:*   

> Pomysł niezły ale bardziej na debatę/rozmowy/dyskusje na temat wolnego oprogramowania. Wielu ludzi na różnych forach (na przykład forum konekta) uważa, że oprogramowanie MS jest lepsze bo pisze je jedna firma a nie zlepek ludzi. Nie rozumieją potęgi opensource. Często skupiają się tylko na tym, że Adobe czy Macromedia nie zrobią oprogramowania pod linuksa bo za dobry produkt trzeba zapłacić... itd, itp. Może by tak wyjaśnić wielu ludziom na czym to polega? Może by powiedzieć jak szybko się łąta dziury w programach opensource a ile to trwa w programach zamkniętych ze stajni MS. Można by pokazać jak windows szpieguje swoich właścicieli itp, itd. I wreszcie może by pokazać jakim ładnym środowiskiem jest linuks, że linuks to nie tylko konsola i komendy. Tutaj można oglądać filmy, grać w gry i pisać książki  Można eksplorować www i w ogóle dobrze się bawić a przy tym nie trzeba być super specem. Wiedzę można zdobywać już po zainstalowaniu takiego Suse czy Mandrivy. Można by pokazać generlanie jak fajnymi ludzmi są linuksomaniacy  Chodzimy na imprezy, mam dziweczyny/chłopaków i ogólnie nie odróznić nas w tłumie od innych  A nasze serwery pracują w tym czasie gdy śpimy a sen nasz jest spokojny bo wiemy, że linuks jest dość bezpiecznym systemem i wirusy czy trojany nam nie straszne 
> 
> Ufff ale się rozpisyłam  Ale to chyba już taka mentalność nauczyciela i propagatora linuksa i opensource 

 

x2

Obawiam sie jednak ( albo inaczej - jest to niemal pewne ), ze takich ludzi bedzie duzy wysyp   :Confused: 

----------

## Poe

Hm, fajne, tylko co by to mogło być? ogolnie programy komputerowe w tv kiepsko mi sie kojarzą z tego wzgledu iż kojarzą mi się z kursami typu "win98 od podstaw" gdzie obrazują przyklady zawarte w niesmierelnym helpie (kliknij start, wybierz Programy, kliknij ikonke MS Word i módl sie, aby nie wyskoczyl Blue Screen). byla kiedys audycja w radiu tokfm, albo bluefm, nie pamietam na temat windowsa i linuksa. tlumaczyli wszystko od podstaw, probowali lopatologicznei wytlumaczyc co nieco... niestety kiepsko im to szlo.... ale z drugiej strony byla by to faja perspektywa mając co jakis czas jakis "telexpres linuksowy" z jakimis nowinkami, moze krotkimi testami, wlasnie rozmowami z userami i developerami czy cuś...

----------

## Yatmai

Myślę, że tłumaczenie podstaw można by sobie odpuścić, bo idiota sie posypie przy najdrobniejszym problemie, a jak ktoś będzie chciał to dorwie porządnego manuala. W programie można by ew. podać jakiś namiar i tyle, bo jak kto czytać nie potrafi to do łapaty, a nie komputera :]

Co jednak bym widział, pokazać jakie cuda można łatwo zrobić z Linuksem, jakieś nowinki, tudzież kilka słów o nowej wersji jakiegoś distro. Do tego warto by włożyć parę tutoriali dla bardziej zaawansowanych i kilka słów o tym jak łatwo zmigrować a win na Lin.

Generalnie myśle o profilu "patrzcie ludzie, mamy tu taki fajny system, lepszy, szybszy, stabilniejszy od waszego, a co najlepsze jest z nim kompatybilny i bardzo łatwo sie na niego przesiąść"  :Smile: 

----------

## gentooxic

A po co miałoby to być tylko o systemie Linux?, moim zdaniem bez sensu jest ograniczanie się tylko do tego systemu, jest to jeden z wielu nie koniecznie najlepszy (wcale taki zresztą nie jest, mowa o samym linuksie) program lepiej gdyby traktował o Wolnym Oprogramowaniu, o wszystkich darmowych i wolnodostepnych programach.

----------

## rzabcio

Niech to nie będzie na zasadzie - "bo nasze jest lepsze od tamtego". Trzeba zaciekawić, nie porównywać.

Pokazujmy oprogramowanie OpenSource, jego możliwości. Najlepiej unikalne i rewolucyjne! I dla jak najszerszego grona odbiorców. Od Amaroka dla melomana (kolekcje, amazon), przez wszelkie lm_sensory dla "podkręcaczy", aż po narzędzia dla administratorów serwerów www. Niech każdy znajdzie coś dla siebie i pomyśli: "O! Tego mi zawsze brakowało. Chyba spróbuję!"

----------

## totencham

 *Art.root wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (...)
> 
> "patrzcie ludzie, mamy tu taki fajny system, lepszy, szybszy, stabilniejszy od waszego, a co najlepsze jest z nim kompatybilny i bardzo łatwo sie na niego przesiąść" 

 

 *rzabcio wrote:*   

> Pokazujmy oprogramowanie OpenSource, jego możliwości. Najlepiej unikalne i rewolucyjne! I dla jak najszerszego grona odbiorców. Od Amaroka dla melomana (kolekcje, amazon), przez wszelkie lm_sensory dla "podkręcaczy", aż po narzędzia dla administratorów serwerów www. Niech każdy znajdzie coś dla siebie i pomyśli: "O! Tego mi zawsze brakowało. Chyba spróbuję!"

 

Dokładnie!

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Pomysl wysmienity!  :Very Happy:  Brawo!

Calkowicie zgadzam sie z rzabciem - nalezy jak najbardziej unikac wszelkiego rodzaju porownan. Zostalo by to poprostu odebrane jako prowadzona przez kilku fanatykow nagonka na Windowsa i komercyjny soft. 

Moim zdaniem formula programu powinna byc dynamiczna, bardziej w formie krotkich ale tresciwych informacji ze swiata linuksa. Moze jakas fajna muzyka, lektor w tle. Ja bym widzial taki program jako zbior luznych felietonow.

Jako przykladowe tematy proponuje:

 - Linux w biznesie.

 - Linux w edukacji.

 - Aktualnosci linuksowe.

 - Polskie projekty linuksowe.

 - Wywiady.

 - Rozrywka (gry, multimedia).

 - Oprogrmowanie specjalistyczne (do profesjonalnych zadan, wszystkie dziedziny).

Unikaj:

 - porownan z oprogramowaniem komercyjnym - sorki, ze to powtarzam, ale jak znam ludzi to odbiora to jako fanatyzm

 - tutoriali - ludzie niewiele z tego zrozumieja, i bedzie ich to nudzic

Stachu, zrob program, ktory jest zaadresowany do "linuksiarzy", a zobaczysz, ze zlowisz przy okazji wielu "windowsiarzy"!  :Wink:  Chodzi o to zeby nikt sie nie poczul namawiany na sile - nie mow czlowiekowi "masz tu fajny system, zainstaluj go", tylko czlowiek, ktory akurat zasiadzie przed telewizorem, niech popatrzy i sam powie "ja chce linuksa".  :Wink: 

----------

## Gogiel

Pomysl bardzo fajny. Jednak o ile mi wiadomo to na TVP3 jest juz (albo w kazdym razie byl) program o komputerach. Moze warto zamiast tworzenia nowego programu dolaczyc do tamtej ekipy i poswiecic czesc ich programu na open-source. 

Zreszta audycje video nie musza byc transmitowane za pomoca telewizji. Mozna przeciez nagrane odcinki wrzucac do internetu w postaci videocastu.

Mam jescze inny pomysl. Moze zamiast nagrywania czegos nowego warto na poczatek przetlumaczyc go_open na jezyk polski (podpisy, albo dubbing)?

----------

## andrzejk

Generalnie pomysł jest super jednakże pozwolę sobie na kilka uwag:

Po pierwsze - wiem, że się powtarzam  - ale broń boże żadnych porównań i zwracania uwagi na wady czegokolwiek porównywalnego np. Windowsów - no chyba, że ktoś chce zrazić do siebie publiczność (nikt nie ma patentu na doskonałość) lub narazić się na starcie z prawnikami MS i zdjęcie programu. Skupić się na zaletach rozwiązań ale obiektywnie wspominać o wadach jeśli są.

Popieram wniosek aby program traktował o wolnym-oprogramowaniu a nie tylko o linuksie. Niech ludzie wiedzą, że mają alternatywę nawet na Windowsach (np. Gimp, OO i inne). W ten sposób program będzie dla wszystkich.

Co do konwencji to bez długich wywodów możliwie blisko konwencji programu Onet link lub e-life. Krótko zwięźle, warto dowcipnie i na temat. Wywiady a nie wywody   :Very Happy: 

Nie jestem zwolennikiem tutoriali one się sprawdzają na stronach internetowych do, których można odesłać pod koniec omawianego tematu.

Może przy okazji sprzedać coś  dodatkowego w stylu Linux w szkole, zajmuję się szkoleniem nauczycieli i widzę rosnące zainteresowanie tematyką edukacyjnego wykorzystania Linuxa.

Rozumiem, że jeśli projekt ruszy to będzie info kiedy można obejrzeć.

Trzymam kciuki.

[/post]

----------

## Drwisz

Myślę, że można umieścić dodatkowo troszkę o motywach jakie kierowały ojcami wolnego oprogramowania (sylwetki, wywiady). Oraz próbę wyjaśnienia co oznacza zwrot "wolne oprogramowanie" (wbrew pozorom sprawia on dużo kłopotów i często jest rozumiany jako "bezpłatne"). I podpisuję sie rękami i nogami pod edukowaniem i uświadamianiem ogółu użytkowników komputerów, a nie przekonywaniem ich na siłę. Ostatecznie "wolność" to możliwość wyboru. Dodatkowo powinno się umieścić projekty które zaowocowały wdrożeniem "wolnego oprogramowania" w biznesie, ( i chyba najważniejsze) w administracji państwowej. Przyznaję, że zostałem lekko zaniepokojony tym:http://www.linux.pl/?id=news&show=3162&kom=1

----------

## raaf

witam!!

program powinien miescic sie w konwencji miedzy TOPGEAR i SONDA (czy ktos pamieta SONDE?), wtedy bylby ciekawy, bo chodzi o to byl z jajem, a to znaczy, ze musicie znalesc jakiegos showmena komputerowego.

pozdrawiam

raaf

----------

